# La Vista resort on St Maarten



## bccash63 (Jan 14, 2010)

Just confirmed a unit/cottage for our 25th anniv checking in on 12/11/10.
Has anyone been there recently?  We have never been to St Maarten before--any must do's?  Our anniv is Dec 14th--any place special you would recommend for a celebration dinner?  thanx, Dawn


----------



## dchilds (Jan 15, 2010)

*To do*

Get a rental car.

Beaches: Orient, Mullet, Pinel Island, Bay Rouge, Friar's Bay, Sunset Beach, many more.

Restaurants and Bars: Lolo's in Grand Case.  Marigot.  Lottery Farm (Cul de sac). Toppers, Saratoga (Simpson Bay). Expensive places in Grand Case.  Many more.

Shopping: Marigot, Philipsburg.

Explore other islands: Saba tropical no beaches, St Barths beaches and shopping (Aspen of the Caribbean)

SCUBA.

Buy expensive alcohol at 1/2 price to bring home.


----------



## scotlass (Jan 15, 2010)

We own there and will be going in 3 weeks.  We originally bought a cottage which is really cute.  They are free-standing buildings with a king sized bed, mini-kitchen, small lounge and small porch.  We have always been very happy with our purchase.  When we purchased a second week, we moved to a studio unit because they have an ocean view which the cottages do not.  However, the view from the pool and restaurant is lovely.  The restaurant itself is excellent and you could not go wrong having an anniversary meal there.  We can't wait to go and get out of this New England weather!


----------



## 225chs (Jan 15, 2010)

bccash63 said:


> Just confirmed a unit/cottage for our 25th anniv checking in on 12/11/10.
> Has anyone been there recently?  We have never been to St Maarten before--any must do's?  Our anniv is Dec 14th--any place special you would recommend for a celebration dinner?  thanx, Dawn




Hi Dawn

Not only was I recently there but I will be at La Vista to help celebrate your anniversary. La Vista is a small family owned timeshare that is mostly owners returning year after year. The cottages are charming and perfectly discribed by Scotlass. I am in the one bedroom.
The island is 37 sq. miles and has over 250 restaurants, many of them gourmet. Some are expensive (particularly on the French side) and others are extremely reasonable. I have many favorites.

What i would recommend you do is visit www.traveltalkonline.com  It is a huge resource for SXM. I would be glad to answer any questions about the resort or the island. PM me about anything but first go to the website to get a feel for the island. I look forward to meeting you in Dec.


----------



## bccash63 (Jan 15, 2010)

thanx for the info--I did check traveltalk--alot of good info there--Dawn


----------



## hajjah (Jan 17, 2010)

Did you see my review dated 7/09?  We stayed in the units across the street.  I was not impressed with this place one bit, and would certainly not consider the place to be gold crown.  Be careful around the resort.  There was an elderly couple who was robbed in the parking lot the day before we left.  Security is very lax.  There are 2 guards, but they basically positioned themselves in one area.  Also, a parking permit is not issued since there is no gate to monitor who is parking.  The roads around the entire island are in poor condition.  Just be careful.


----------



## bccash63 (Jan 24, 2010)

hajjah said:


> Did you see my review dated 7/09?  We stayed in the units across the street.  I was not impressed with this place one bit, and would certainly not consider the place to be gold crown.  Be careful around the resort.  There was an elderly couple who was robbed in the parking lot the day before we left.  Security is very lax.  There are 2 guards, but they basically positioned themselves in one area.  Also, a parking permit is not issued since there is no gate to monitor who is parking.  The roads around the entire island are in poor condition.  Just be careful.



I finally found your review but it was for LaVista Beach Resort not for LaVista.
Although the most recent review on TUG for Lavista is from 2006 most of the comments I read were positive.  The comments on Trip Advisor were also  mostly positive. Anyone else who has been here more recently--thanx, Dawn


----------



## 225chs (Jan 29, 2010)

bccash63 said:


> I finally found your review but it was for LaVista Beach Resort not for LaVista.
> Although the most recent review on TUG for Lavista is from 2006 most of the comments I read were positive.  The comments on Trip Advisor were also  mostly positive. Anyone else who has been here more recently--thanx, Dawn




When I said I was recently there, I meant Dec, 2009. While awareness is always necessary no matter where you are, I never felt unsafe. It's cold here today and I wish I was at LaVista now
By the way I agree with Hajjah that LaVista by American standards is not a Gold Crown. By St.Martin standards I believe it is.


----------



## hajjah (Jan 31, 2010)

Just to note.  These two resorts share everything.  Only the newer units (so-called) are located across the street.  That's where we stayed last year in July.  We had a two bedroom unit that needed to be painted.  I found mold in one of the closets and the toilet in the second bathroom constantly broke.  As for the resort, there wasn't much to write home about.  I would not stay at the LaVista again.  We did see a unit at Oyster Bay.  That place is like night and day from La Vista.  I would stay there if we ever returned to St. Maarten.


----------



## scotlass (Feb 9, 2010)

We are here at La Vista now.  They have added security at La Vista Beach and all seems well.  We love this location as it is a quiet resort, family run, but near all amenities, and 85 degrees!  The view from our deluxe studio is fabulous.  My brother is staying at LVB in a studio and is very happy even though it is a third-floor unit with no elevator.  The pounding surf below is so soothing!


----------



## 225chs (Feb 9, 2010)

scotlass said:


> We are here at La Vista now.  They have added security at La Vista Beach and all seems well.  We love this location as it is a quiet resort, family run, but near all amenities, and 85 degrees!  The view from our deluxe studio is fabulous.  My brother is staying at LVB in a studio and is very happy even though it is a third-floor unit with no elevator.  The pounding surf below is so soothing!




I'm envious. I'm also in 2 feet of snow expecting more. New restaurants within walking distance include Stone, Greenhouse and Mooi.
It's currently 40 in St. Andrews (where my daughter lives) so enjoy the warmth


----------



## lunarbrian (Feb 9, 2010)

*La Vista*

My wife and I stay at La Vista about 7 weeks each year. I would agree with most of the comments above, other than the person who was very negative. (Not criticising them, just disagreeing.) The resort is small and quiet. Most of the units have excellent views although the cottages usually do not as they are blocked by trees, etc. The resort is essentially family run so the people in the office are extremely helpful, friendly and flexible. The units are nice but not extravagant. People staying at the resort are generally very friendly as most of the owners use their units the same time every year rather than trade them so from year to year you get to know people. You can get a lot of restaurent reviews out of tripadvisor.com. We had an excellent dinner there in November. We are going back in two weeks! I would agree that a car is a good idea-we like the flexibility of going where we want when we want.


----------



## bccash63 (Feb 10, 2010)

scotlass said:


> We are here at La Vista now.  They have added security at La Vista Beach and all seems well.  We love this location as it is a quiet resort, family run, but near all amenities, and 85 degrees!  The view from our deluxe studio is fabulous.  My brother is staying at LVB in a studio and is very happy even though it is a third-floor unit with no elevator.  The pounding surf below is so soothing!



Sounds awesome I can't wait.  We are very much looking for a 'quiet resort'.
This will be our first vacation in 10 yrs w/out bringing along some or all of the 4 children.(ages 10-23)  Dawn


----------



## Blondie (Feb 10, 2010)

We always loved it there. In high season Feb we were often the only ones in the pool. LVB is nice but we loved being up on the hill, too.


----------



## deemac (Feb 11, 2010)

*walking distance?*



225chs said:


> I'm envious. I'm also in 2 feet of snow expecting more. *New restaurants within walking distance include Stone, Greenhouse and Mooi*.
> It's currently 40 in St. Andrews (where my daughter lives) so enjoy the warmth



Now, I agree with almost everything said about LaVista -- lovely resort, etc -- I have to disagree with walking distance to Greenhouse and Mooi.

Leaving LaVista, going to those restaurants is fine, but returning, and "climbing those hills" is another matter.   I don't know if that is a good idea, unless you are in truly great physical shape.  Just mho.


----------



## scotlass (Feb 13, 2010)

*Walking to Greenhouse*

We have discovered a way to avoid the hills on the road.  There is a nice, flat walk, in front of the Pelican Marina Residences which follows the water.  Once you get to the Flamingo, you can also walk along the water as well, avoiding all but the hill at La Vista itself which isn't too bad.

One week down, one to go.....85 glorious degrees!


----------

